# pink subtance taken out of the substrate



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I cannot succeed in growing Blyxa japonica in my present tank. This is my second try. I don't know why? Still investigating... So I decided to move them to another tank to make some trial-and-error until I solve the problem. Today while I took all Bj's out of the tank I saw a mucus-like pink substance attached to the roots (actually it was a very beautiful pink colour). It was so beautiful and unnatural that I thought I was facing with a serious problem 

In different times I have used JBL iron tablets, Tetra crypto tablets, Nutrafin Plantrit K and JBL "The 7 balls". Substrate in the tank is neutral (AquaClay). Water values: GH:11, kH:11, pH:6.8, CO2 addition with controller.

I'd like to get your comments on this issue please.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, the only thing I can think of is some kind of a fungus or bacteria cluster. I've really never heard of anything like this before, so don't take my advice as solid. 

Maybe you could take a sample of it and test some commercial products on it? Like a fungus/bacteria killer designed for aquariums and see what happens.


----------

